# Nighttime Automotive Photography C+C!



## PatrickJamesYu (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's a night time shot I did.
It's a bit difficult for me to shoot at night be here's an attempt
Looking for some critiquing and just thoughts

Nikon D90
17-70mm 2.8


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 20, 2012)

I like it, very simple, light is subtle and effective, nice shot.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Those power lines are might distracting. I might try to burn the light source in the upper left some.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 20, 2012)

If you decide to burn the lines, then you may as well just take them out, it would be an easy cut.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 20, 2012)

If the car and walls were all I could see this would be a winner. The background is awefully distracting. How did you light the car? The light around it is pretty cool.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 20, 2012)

I like this shot a lot. Like IM46 said its nice and simple. But why do you say night shots are difficult? You did just fine here.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 20, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> If the car and walls were all I could see this would be a winner. The background is awefully distracting. How did you light the car? The light around it is pretty cool.



I like the background. Its urban with a kind of underground feel to it.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Jun 21, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> I like this shot a lot. Like IM46 said its nice and simple. But why do you say night shots are difficult? You did just fine here.



Thank you, but I say it's difficult as it really is IMO
Night shots of such a reflective based object is a bit rough to capture
And I'm still new to shooting at night.

So, it's a bit difficult post processing wise, and shooting wise.
I think I pulled it off in this shot, but I still feel un sure about it, for which is why I turned here to the forum

Thanks for the input!



Trever1t said:


> If the car and walls were all I could see this would be a winner. The background is awefully distracting. How did you light the car? The light around it is pretty cool.


You answered it with your input

"the light around it.."

I lit around the car lol.
If you've ever shot reflective items, you know you're not photographing the object anymore, you're now photographing a refection
So I light "around" the car, and not just single point.
Single points give you hotspots that really doesn't look good IMO


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 21, 2012)

Right, I got that but with what did you light it? Flashlights as in light painting?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 21, 2012)

Loss of detail in the front of of the car. May have been avoided with an extra speedlight on a trigger


----------



## otto (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice shot


----------

